# Bunk positioning



## sirbeigealot (Jun 6, 2011)

When I was given my Dad's old 14 foot Valco, it did not have a trailer.
I had to buy a trailer separately.
It's a nice trailer, but the bunks don't exactly fit right:
https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f209/sirbeigealot/boat7.jpg

I'm not sure how the bunks should be positioned on a traditional V aluminum boat.
How should they be positioned?
Any pics of how it should look?
Thanks


----------



## aclaimsman (Jun 9, 2011)

First question is, are they adjustable or fixed? Second a shot from the rear and underside of the boat would be nice to see what you have,


----------



## fender66 (Jun 9, 2011)

Are you asking about the side bunks or the bottom bunks? Kind of hard to see them on the bottom in that picture. Side bunk "bars" look to be a little high, but could be shortened and you could put a bunk board on them pretty easily with a bracket. But I'm not sure which ones you're asking about.


----------



## sirbeigealot (Jun 9, 2011)

Sorry for the lack of pics...
All I have are two fixed bunks that are straight on the bottom.
It just seems to me that they should maybe be in a V form for this particular boat.
I'm sure I will end up at the welder for some modifications eventually.


----------



## Brine (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks okay to me. If anything, I'd move the bunks back so your transom sits on top of them. Looks like they only need to move about 6 inches. I assume you have a tie down strap for the back of the boat.


----------



## sirbeigealot (Jun 9, 2011)

Brine said:


> Looks okay to me. If anything, I'd move the bunks back so your transom sits on top of them. Looks like they only need to move about 6 inches. I assume you have a tie down strap for the back of the boat.



Do you think the bunks are okay being that they are completely flat?
I can move them back.
I have two 3 ft straps to tie down the back.

Thanks


----------



## Brine (Jun 10, 2011)

Well, so long as what is sitting on the bunks is primarily laying flat on them, I see no problem with it. If the majority of the boat only sits on the edge of the bunk, I would think it will start to crease/dent the hull while trailering. If that's the case, you would want the bunks that have the swivel attachment on them. I had that kind and took them off because I didn't need them. If I still have them, and you're near me, you can have them.


----------



## sirbeigealot (Jun 10, 2011)

Brine said:


> Well, so long as what is sitting on the bunks is primarily laying flat on them, I see no problem with it. If the majority of the boat only sits on the edge of the bunk, I would think it will start to crease/dent the hull while trailering. If that's the case, you would want the bunks that have the swivel attachment on them. I had that kind and took them off because I didn't need them. If I still have them, and you're near me, you can have them.



Thank you for the offer, but I'm 3K miles away!

I'm off tomorrow, I will take a good look at the bunks and see how well they fit, maybe I can move them. I think most of the boat is flat except for the front, of course, so maybe the bunks are okay. I just figured that maybe they should "cradle" the boat so to speak.


----------

